# How about this UPS : Champion 800vA ? Is it reliable?



## kg11sgbg (Aug 30, 2015)

The *Champion 800vA *UPS made by  Aar-em Electronics Pvt. Ltd. based on Pune,looks quite decent and promising.

How much reliable and safe bet is it for a purchase?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 30, 2015)

Go with CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 3600 local price which is much better than any other UPS other than APC which is best regarding any UPS but is costly because of it brand value.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks sunil, I mean  @bssunilreddy .
What about the others,particularly  @SaiyanGoku   @$hadow   @Tenida ,etc?
Those of you staying at Pune, how is the company Aar-em Electronics Pvt. Ltd. doing?

  @whitestar_999 ,Friend, any suggestions and advice?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2015)

No idea about UPS. I'm a laptop user.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2015)

I also have not heard of it.Unless there is a very compelling reason(some big discount/warranty offer etc) i don't see any reason to prefer it over known brands like intex,microtek,luminous etc.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> I also have not heard of it.Unless there is a very compelling reason(some big discount/warranty offer etc) i don't see any reason to prefer it over known brands like intex,microtek,luminous etc.


Actually I got swayed away by the 800vA and 12V 9A battery.

Will Intex 600vA be a better buy,Friend?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2015)

actual wattage of a ups is ~60% of VA rating.600va is 360w & 800va is 480w but some models have even lower values so read specifications(these figures of 60% are usually true for brands like apc).get the brand which has the best after sales support in your area as cheaper brands like intex,luminous,microtek etc all have similar quality.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2015)

But I had already booked/purchased Champion Line Interactive 800vA UPS through ebay,directly from the manufacturer,i.e., Champion UPS 

Hoping to reach me by this week end.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2015)

then its fine,no need to worry about it now.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 1, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 3600 local price which is much better than any other UPS other than APC which is best regarding any UPS but is costly because of it brand value.


Do you have any idea how much does the 1000va model cost?I'm interested to know the price as i've been thinking of getting a new ups in future.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2015)

APC is better afaik.
Get a 800va APC ups. Should be good enough.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Do you have any idea how much does the 1000va model cost?I'm interested to know the price as i've been thinking of getting a new ups in future.



CyberPower 1000VA UPS costs 3.6k

Champion UPS does not have surge protection built into the UPS where as APC & CyberPower has such surge protection in their UPS's.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 2, 2015)

I already have a separate surge protector.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 2, 2015)

Check this: Luminous 1000Va Ups (Double Battery) - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 3, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> Check this: Luminous 1000Va Ups (Double Battery) - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



Obviusly very good UPS,but I got the Champion UPS from ebay at a price of Rs.2,016/- after applying through a coupon code.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2015)

since ups has already been bought this thread has served its purpose,closing it now.


----------

